# Stagbar Antler Chews



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

found these antlers available in the UK has anyones chis tried them or any opinions?

Our products | Pure Dog | Stagbar antler dog chews | natural dog treats | organic dog snacks | hypoallergenic dog chews | long-lasting dog chews | teeth cleaning dog chews | low fat dog treatshttp://www.chihuahua-people.com/www.puredog.co.uk/our-products.php


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Interesting going to have a look Thanks


----------



## Aquarius (May 8, 2009)

Wow - great find Chloe  I have ordered two small and two medium, I'm hoping the medium are big enough for Biggles he is a massive chewer - hoping these are as good as they are supposed to be, I have tried so many chews that are just gone in minutes.

The latest I tried for Biggles was the dried chicken fillets from Zooplus and they disappear in minutes - the only thing that was good was when I had some odourless bullysticks sent over from the US, they were brilliant.

I love that the antlers are odourless


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

yeah i just saw them advertised in this months dogs today  ive ordered some small ones for mine, they are supposed to be ultra long lasting


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Mine have antler kristi kindly sent us they aren't too fussed I don't think they taste so mine are too bothered will chew if they feel like it

They last ages


----------



## Pinkchi (Nov 21, 2008)

Ooooo good find! Just ordering Louie some small ones 

Will make a change to pizzle/hoof/cows ears


----------



## angeldelight (Jan 31, 2010)

*Chloe* said:


> found these antlers available in the UK has anyones chis tried them or any opinions?
> 
> Our products | Pure Dog | Stagbar antler dog chews | natural dog treats | organic dog snacks | hypoallergenic dog chews | long-lasting dog chews | teeth cleaning dog chews | low fat dog treatshttp://www.chihuahua-people.com/www.puredog.co.uk/our-products.php


I ordered a small stagbar antler for my Cavalier King Charles Spaniel but very disappointing. They are rock hard and she had little or no interest in it because they were just too hard for her I think, so I would imagine your Chi's would find them even harder to chew.


----------



## Tyson's Mum (Dec 26, 2010)

Tyson loves to chew anything hard and plastic, ordered a small one so hopefully he will prefer this  thanks for the link Chloe


----------



## cprcheetah (May 4, 2009)

Ziva my min pin chews on them sometimes, Zoey doesn't really like them, and Shellie my golden loves them but devours them in like a minute.


----------



## Pinkchi (Nov 21, 2008)

Has anyone got any pics of your chi's enjoying thier stag bars? Cannot wait for Louies to arrive


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

angeldelight said:


> I ordered a small stagbar antler for my Cavalier King Charles Spaniel but very disappointing. They are rock hard and she had little or no interest in it because they were just too hard for her I think, so I would imagine your Chi's would find them even harder to chew.


yeah two of mine havent really bothered with them, only one whos quite a big chewer, they do seem very hard


----------



## Aquarius (May 8, 2009)

These are the best chews to arrive in this house - Biggles is in 7th Heaven 

The other two chew a little and leave them - but he would chew them 24hours given the chance! 

Thanks again Chloe for the link!


----------



## mamabear (Jan 1, 2011)

My guys have been chewing antlers for years. My hubby and sons are hunters and we stumbled on this years ago by accident. The dogs always want the antler the other dogs have. They are very long lasting.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Daisydoo said:


> Mine have antler kristi kindly sent us they aren't too fussed I don't think they taste so mine are too bothered will chew if they feel like it
> 
> They last ages


Was going to say the same thing, they don't go bonkers for them or really actively chew on them often, but they seem to like having them to chew from time to time. They much prefer bullies. But those are gone wicked fast, so maybe putting some peanut butter on the antler to encourage them to chew or sitting it in a food bag to get some smell on it might make it more appealing?


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Pinkchi said:


> Has anyone got any pics of your chi's enjoying thier stag bars? Cannot wait for Louies to arrive


This antler Brody's chewing on will be much bigger than what you ordered but I couldn't resist posting the pic.


----------

